# Hav's @ work!



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I'd like to start this thread with this picture of my Multitasking Sierra


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh Suzanne, 

that's really a funny photo of your multitasking Sierra )


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That's such an adorable picture of Sierra hard at work.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's too cute! Looks like she's a productive one  My girl likes to watch over me when I am ironing..and on the computer, as well! lol

Kara


----------

